# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الجزائر Vsجنوب   افريقيا

## ابو همام

*الدقيقه  37  التعادل  السلبى  مسيطر  على  مجريات  المباراة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*انتهت بفوز الجزائر 3-1  ألف مبروك
*

----------


## اينرامو

*يا جزائر ..
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مباراة كانت جميلة
هدف ج افريقيا الاول الدقيقية 51
ضربة جزاء ضائعة لصالح جنوب افريقيا الدقيقة 55
الهدف الاول للجزائر الدقيقة 67
الهدف الثانى للجزائر الدقيقة 72
الهدف الثالث الدقيقة 83
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مبارة عجيبة وغريبة وجنوب افريقيا تتلاعب بالجزائر و(تبوظ )اعصابنا وهو انتصار لا يصدق بعد ان كنا نأمل بالتعادل فمبروووك لمحاربى الصحراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة من ناااااار
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*حينما شاهدت الشوط الثاني للمباراة ، وجنوب تتلاعب بدفاع الجزائر ، وتفتح شوارع في دفاعاتها ،قلت ظلمناك يا ماذا ، فقد فعل الطرف الايسر لجنوب افريقيا في الجزائر ما فعله بمنتخبنا وزيادة.
الحظ لعب دورا كبيرا في انتصار الجزائر ، من خلال ضياع ضربة جزاء جنوب افريقيا بعد الهدف الاول ، واحراز الجزائر لهدف التعادل بواسطة المدافع الجنوب افريقي .
الجزائر احرزت ثلاثة اهداف ولو كانت هذه الثلاثية في مرمانا كان اللوم ركب (مازدا )


*

----------

